# Brunial Vs melonite..how can you tell?



## Grip (Oct 26, 2007)

is there a way to tell the diffrence between the Brunial coating or the Melonite coating?

when i purchase my XD in a few days i want to make sure i get the Melonite coating with the picatinny rail.

thanks

edit: all XD's manufactured after 04-2006 have the melonite finish...multiple emails from SA can verfiy this on xdtalk


----------

